# New Powerstroke



## EarthWorks (Mar 14, 2000)

Well, I did it. Broke down and bought new 2001 f250 with the infamous powerstroke. Didn't even test drive one, just told the dealer what I wanted and he found one for me. So far...I love it. Plenty of power to tow and fairly quick off the line. If you need the power to pass it is there and then some. I like the sound of the diesel when you pull up to a stop light and I like the whistle noise when you step on it. I was a little worried about the extra noise a diesel makes but it is not even noticable at cruising speeds. Ford has done a good job there. Got a keyless remote to lock the doors at a quick stop this way I don't have to stop it and start it all the time. Sure I could have just carried an extra key with me but there is no magic in that. At what point is it better to shut it off rather than have it idle?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Remember your always better to let it ideal after driving it rather than sutting it right off.The reason for that is your turbo needs time to cool down and get rid of that hot oil not doing this will make the life of your turbo short.I have both a 6.5 and a powerstroke i love mine lots of power and mine is only a '95 and i love the noise and whistele too.


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

It is best to allow your turbo to cool to 300 degrees before shutting down. I installed a Pyrometer, boost gauge, and trans. temp monitor in the "A" post. The Pyro monitors the temp, I then installed a TTM (Turbo temp monitor) with is wired into the Pyro, when I shut the truck down the engine continues to run until the temp hits 300 degrees and then shuts down. IMO, *it's a must* if you plan on keeping your truck. He is the link showing my gauges: http://albums.photopoint.com/j/View?u=681893&a=4967153&p=19957929&Sequence=0&res=high

Here is a link to Diesel Injection Service, the place I ordered all of the above from: http://www.dieselpage.com/

I would also suggest you look at the Superchip! What a difference, paid $380.00 added 50 HP, and 100 pounds torque. I ordered mine from Mike Troyler http://www.f150online.com/scpp/index.html.

Ray

[Edited by KirbysLawn on 10-06-2000 at 02:26 AM]


----------



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

If you just bought a new PSD, then you need to head over to http://www.ford-diesel.com

Its is a great site for any question you might have about your PSD. The forums are of extremally high quality. Any questions you have about your truck should be directed over there. Most of those guys have incredible depths of knowledge about the PSD. I highly recomend it...

Did you get an AIC w/ your truck?

Eric


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Hey Eric, can you tell where I hang out at often?  Ford-Diesel.com is a great site!


----------

